# Top three tips



## Blind_Squirrel

I was turning a pen today and got to thinking about how many tips I have gotten from here.  I also thought it would be nice for a new pen turner to be able to see a consensus of the top three tips.  My suggestion is for any person interested to post what they feel the top three tips they have gotten off of this site.  We can then tally them up and define a top three tips to help new pen turners.

Here are my three:

1 â€“ Slow down.  This has to be the best single piece of advice I have gotten so far.  Slow down when drilling, slow down when sanding, slow down when applying the finish.

2 â€“ Use sharp tools.  Sharp tools make drilling, turning and finishing a pleasure instead of a choir.

3 â€“ Use calipers.  My fit/finish has vastly improved since I started using calipers to match the blank to the kit.


----------



## Dario

1. Save tons of money (and reduce heart ache) by learning from those who've been there done that.  Re-inventing the wheel like finishing can get "frustrating".  If you want to experiment...save it for later [].

2. Buy the best precision tools you can afford (doesn't mean the most expensive or biggest).  It will not guarantee great products but it will help a lot if you're skill and talent is not limited by poor quality equipment.  That said...great artisans can create great items with the most rudimentary of tools.

3. Quality over quantity.  Produce the best you can...even if it takes longer than you like.

Don't stop learning...and share as much of it as you can. []


----------



## JimGo

1) Stop the lathe and sand along the length of the blank after each sandpaper grit.

2) Friction=heat, which leads to cracking and other problems, so sand with care.

3) Scuff the tubes with sandpaper before gluing them into the blanks, and make SURE you put glue all over the inside of the blank AND all over the outside of the tube before joining them.


----------



## Randy_

I'll have to think about the other two for a while; but number one is definitely to:

1.  Buy a 60Â° live center!!!

Probably one of the next two will be to buy a vernier caliper??


----------



## Thumbs

Learn to sharpen your tools!  Buy a jig to help sharpen your tools. Use it![B)]


----------



## Bev Polmanteer

1) Check with IAP![] If you need help with any project there is someone here (or several someones) that can help you through it.
2) Measure twice - turn once.  Plan your project carefully. Check the fit often.
3) Always have a fire extinguisher handy.


----------



## ctEaglesc

1. clean the blank by blowing it off with compressed air.(DC bluesman)
2.Level the surface and snad before finishing.(Dc bluesman)
3.Sharpening the side flutes of a pen mill with a diamond stone(Griz posted the idea I picked up the diamond stone at Lowes)


----------



## jjenk02

Here are the tips that have helped me the most:
1.)Use sharp tools
2.)SLOOOOW down!!!!!!
3.)Don't be afarid to try something new.....[8D]


----------



## angboy

Shouldn't all of the "slow down" advice include the caveat "unless you're working with thin CA"? [][][}][}]


----------



## YoYoSpin

1) practice...a lot
2) rules are meant to be broken
2) find your own voice


----------



## PenWorks

1. Look at pictures & shapes, lots of them.
2. Don't be afraid to explore the unknown
3. You won't succeed till you fail, many times.


----------



## twoofakind

Actually you never fail, you just learn a way not to do it.[]
1.Try everything once. If you don't you won't know what you really like.
2.Pay attention when assembling the finished piece.
3.Have fun! If you get to where it is not fun, why bother doing it in the first place.
Andy[]


----------



## DCBluesman

3. Order from Bill.  (www.arizonasilhouette.com)
2. Ask Russ Fairfield...anything.
1. Thank Jeff (site owner and Admin).


----------



## Daniel

1. Accept that everyone has there own ideas about what is right, best, or makes a good looking pen. And that this is a good thing.
2. buy a grizzly band saw. worth every penny.
3. how to get tools sharp and keep them that way.
sad that this is limited to only 3 cause I have so many more.


----------



## BobNashvillega

Mine mirror some of what has been said.

1.  Thanks Jeff for running the site, it has been a great aid for me and one of the best I have used, actually I dont use any other sites since joining this one.

2.  Thank yourself (meaning all that are here as posting members) because without your help and comments we would not all be learning. I have used and read many ideas here and try to thank all that keep adding.

3.  mistakes or failures are not mistakes and failures but new learning experiences.

Bob


----------



## nilsatcraft

1. Protect - Use latex or nitrile gloves if you're going to be doing a lot of gluing.  Having one giant, five-part finger is not very useful.  Especially if you have two. (This is based purely on stories I've heard, of course.)

2. Visualize - See the end result; make every pen count by putting some thought into the design.

3. Prep & Follow - Spend as much time as is necessary before and after approaching the lathe in order to acheive your desired look. Time on the lathe doesn't always have to represent the majority of your work.


----------



## ctEaglesc

> 1. Protect - Use latex or nitrile gloves if you're going to be doing a lot of gluing. Having one giant, five-part finger is not very useful. Especially if you have two. (This is based purely on stories I've heard, of course.)



Do you mean with CA? You have doen this?
I tried it once and never again!
It was a HOT, buring, melted rubber experieince!


----------



## TellicoTurning

I don't know if I can add to what has been so well said already, but Nils #3 is one I like... it oftens takes me longer to decide how and what to set up and make than the actual turning does.  

Nils #1 is also a good idea... have glued a couple of figers together and once glued myself to the floor when I let some glue drip and then stood in it for a minute.  Ruined the sole of my Tennies.


----------



## kent4Him

1 - After you sell your first pen, keep your day job.  Selling your first one is easy.  After that it get's harder.
2 - Brush off your clothes before leaving the shop.  Wives hate wood shavings in their carpet, on the couch and in bed.
3 - Don't forget to have fun.


----------



## emtmike

I guess I havenâ€™t been doing this long enough to give â€œgood adviceâ€. My 3 year old tells me I have some good advice but I am not sure it applies here but here goes. 

1.	Always look both ways before crossing the street.
2.	Itâ€™s ok to eat the candy after you drop it on the floor <b>only</b> if you wipe it on your pants before you eat it.
3.	The only thing more important than teaching your children to wash there hands after they pee is to teach them not to pee on there hands.

I hope this is some help to someone and I wonâ€™t be to up upset if you donâ€™t use my advice in the â€œBest Adviceâ€ list.


----------



## kent4Him

Mike, If I get into an accident, I hope I don't get you as and EMT.  I don't know if your parents taught you.


----------



## emtmike

I ware gloves


----------



## bob393

1. Slow down, you don't need to finish in the elusive 20 minuets.
2. Use quality equipment and sharp tools, at least than you can't blame them.
3. Try new things at twice. Than at least you can say you gave it a chance.


----------



## johncrane

1)Put on a mask when turning and sanding.
2)work hard.
3)be good too ya mum.[]


----------



## mewell

I'd add to John's #1:

2. Use adequate air filtration along with a good mask.

3. If you want to do shows, visit as many as you can to see how other successful crafters are doing their booths.

Mark


----------

